# Feeding Pictures



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The beggining


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Starting to get it down.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

He's got mor in there.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Now it's in his throat.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

isnt that nice, a helpless baby mouse, other than that, nice looking snake.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nasty!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

poor lil guy.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good action shots


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice pic.
and for all the people thinkin or saying helpless baby mouse.... you know you do the same thing w/ goldfish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> very nice pic.
> and for all the people thinkin or saying helpless baby mouse.... you know you do the same thing w/ goldfish :laugh:










and its probably a thawed frozen pinkie


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

why dont you whiners go eat a hamburger









Nice lookin snake Pudd


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

glad to see it is eating for you pudd, think about offering larger food items....


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

How much bigger do you think? I just bought that because it was frozen and I didn't want to buy a rat that would fight back. Should I buy a bigger rat and freeze that and then thaw it and serve it to him? Or serve it alive?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

You should be able to buy lots of different sized frozen foods. 
Here you can easily get mice, rats, rabbits, gerbils, chickens and quails all frozen and in different sizes. Just have a look around and i'm sure you'll find somthing.

I wouldnt recomend feeding live foods, but if you cant find any frozen, there was a thread here a week or so ago showing the best way to kill the feeders.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I read that thread. I would most likey chuck it at a wall and then toss it in the tank.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That mouse looks really small for that snake. Try feeding some bigger mice.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

what is the size of the ball???


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> very nice pic.
> and for all the people thinkin or saying helpless baby mouse.... you know you do the same thing w/ goldfish :laugh:


 Poor mouse..I would love to put a mongoose in that tank..

>lemmywinks Nope..I havent..I dont have any piranhas..but if I did..I would feed him small things like neons..not mice..unless it was an ugly mean rat..


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

He is 18 inches long.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

why do you feed him with a baby mice?, you can feed him with adult mice. and soon swith to frozen rats and gerbils.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I feed my 2 footer with small live rats...all u need to do is put em in a paper sack bang against wall and thatll knock him out.Then he cant fight bac and easy kill.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

nice shots.


----------

